# Zombie Apocalypse in Miami: Naked Man Killed By Police After Eating Face of Victim



## Frightmaster-General

In a scarily real-life scene that conjured up images of a zombie apocalypse, a man was shot and killed in Miami after attempting to eat the face off another.

The horror began about 2 p.m. Saturday on the MacArthur Causeway when a series of gunshots were heard on the ramp, which is along NE 13th Street.

According to Miami police sources, a road ranger saw a naked man chewing on another man's face and shouted on his loud speaker for him to back away.

A passerby also saw it and called the cops. The Miami Herald building's security cameras captured the incident. Be forewarned, the video is disturbing.

Click here for video

The responding officer, who has not been identified, ordered the naked man to back away immediately. When he continued the assault, the officer shot him.

The attacker failed to stop eating his victim even after being shot, forcing the officer to keep firing. Witnesses said they heard at least a half dozen shots.

The other man was transported to the hospital with critical injuries, and is fighting for his life, according to police. Neither man's identity has been released.

The incident, which came as crowds descended upon South Beach for the annual Urban Beach Week festival, snarled traffic on the causeway for hours.

In a text message Sunday, Javier Ortiz, spokesman for Miami police's Fraternal Order of Police, said the officer who fired the fatal shots was "a hero."

Investigators believe the victim may have been homeless, and the attacker might have been suffering from "cocaine psychosis," a drug-induced craze.

Link to story: http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2012/05/zombie-apocalypse-in-miami-naked-man-killed-by-police-after-eati/
Original author: Free Britney


----------



## OtisDriftwood




----------



## aquariumreef

And that, my friends, is why drugs of any kind that alter your state of mind are illegal.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

'Zombie Attack' Spot Added To HistoryMiami Museum Tour:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/31/zombie-attack-locale-spot-added-to-history-tour_n_1559994.html


----------



## Spooky1

Why didn't they just grab this guy by the foot and drag his ass away from his victim?


----------



## Silent Howl

Spooky1 said:


> Why didn't they just grab this guy by the foot and drag his away from his victim?


drugs can make a 8 years old girl stronger than a man...the person in this case is not a little girl..I know I would not have risked my life for that creep

the world is crazy


----------



## scareme

It's a crazy world out there. I think I'll just keep the doors locked.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Even the pranksters caught on: http://www.metro.us/newyork/life/article/1144670--video-tasteless-or-hilarious-miami-prankster-poses-as-zombie


----------



## The Watcher

Now that was funny!


----------



## N. Fantom

So now there has been news stories claiming that it wasn't bath salts and that it is a new virus called LQP-79. We might have a classic zombie apocalypse situation here.


----------



## aquariumreef

N. Fantom said:


> So now there has been news stories claiming that it wasn't bath salts and that it is a new virus called LQP-79. We might have a classic zombie apocalypse situation here.


No offense, but those stories are idiotic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The virus story is a hoax, N.


----------



## Spooky1

N. Fantom said:


> So now there has been news stories claiming that it wasn't bath salts and that it is a new virus called LQP-79. We might have a classic zombie apocalypse situation here.


and if you believe that, can I interest you in purchasing a bridge in Brooklyn?


----------



## N. Fantom

Hehe, I know that the claims are untrue. It's hard to convey a sarcastic tone over the internet.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Spooky1

Now they're saying he just had pot in his system when he chewed on the guys face. That has to be the scariest case of the munchies ever.

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...but-no-other-drugs-medical-examiner-says?lite


----------



## IMU

So, its ok to do Bath Salts now but not Pot? Man, this isn't going to help the people who want to legalize pot huh?


----------



## Zurgh

Real zombies drink Mr. Bubbles bubble bath, straight shots, no chaser... not those fancy foo foo bath salts with the little umbrellas... and they don't take so long to chow down on a victim...


----------



## SilenceIsBetterSilver

Good thing I already have bars on my window


----------



## TheInhumans

I heard about this story when I was listening to Coast To Coast AM the other week. Its really nuts!


----------



## Saturday8pm

Wicked bad stuff ... it's outta control in parts of the South. Drugs are baaad, mmm-K?

Goddamned weird crime year ... at least three, THREE cases of cannibalism!

Remember the one between the above and Canada, Maryland, where the psycho son of the homeowner devoured his housemate? The guy was caught when the father discovered a lie that led him to the body parts in a bucket in the basement.

I recall an off-color joke in a news forum: The cops arrested the pair when they were found fighting over who would get to eat the balls.


----------

